# nspluginwrapper will not build



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 5, 2010)

I have an 8.0-P1 install on a Pentium 4, behaving fine otherwise. Following installs on other machines and various How-Tos, and f10-flash10 install fine but nspluginwrapper just will not build. The NOCHECKSUM knob is no help. Build barfs with the following output:

```
spender [115] [9] [/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper] # make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/.
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2: size unknown
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2: size of remote file is not known
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2                         4730  B    9 MBps
=> nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/.
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm: size unknown
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm: size of remote file is not known
nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm               4730  B 8059 kBps
===>  Extracting for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_4
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm 
nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/.
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2: size unknown
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2: size of remote file is not known
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2                         4730  B   10 MBps
=> nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/.
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm: size unknown
fetch: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm: size of remote file is not known
nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm               4730  B 9809 kBps
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/export/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /export/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /export/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
```

I have re-sync-ed ports any number of times. Why does it make an issue of amd64 on a Pentium 4?

Thanks,

sa


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 5, 2010)

You might want to try fetching the file nspluginwrapper-i386-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm manually and place it in /usr/port/distfiles. Try here.

Run checksum against the file and compare the result with the one listed in distinfo.


----------



## trybeingarun (Jan 5, 2010)

Delete the file from /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again. This helped me with a similar issue earlier.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 5, 2010)

*Still not building*

I blew out the involved ports and re-synced. I got the amd64 file manually but the i386 file is not fetchable and the build stalls here:

```
spender [123] [9] [/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper] # make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> nspluginwrapper-1.2.2.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/files/.
```

I'll keep looking elsewhere for the file since gwenole is unavailable, but man, tres annoying...


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 6, 2010)

*[solved]*

That server finally gave up the file and things built. Not going near that ever again.

sa


----------

